# Hymer B655 or B654 info



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone had any experience of the Hymer B655 on a Merc or B654 on a Fiat circa 2005-2008? Good/Bad points?

Rgds Mel.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mel, Sorry for the delay - only just seen it.
We have a 2005 B655 SL with a Merc automatic gearbox engine.
we chose this after a lot of research 8 years ago.
We love it.
The layout suits us fine, the fixed bed perfect, toilet and shower fantastic, loads of room for 2, powerful 3 ltr engine with 25 MPG, easy to drive and I could go on and on.

Downsize could be a little difficult to park in some town/village car parks but a great unit.

Bob


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Right I've gone and done it !! Picking up a Hymer B655 2005 tomorrow, it's on a 316 Merc 2.7 LHD 36,000 miles.
Anything I should check before I hand over the money?
Any problems that I should know about?
Advice gratefully received.
Mel.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Hymer 655*

Hi barron1,

Only thing that springs to mind is the handbrake! The system is a bit convoluted to say the least. Check that the handbrake will hold the vehicle stationary on an incline. We found that the pads for breaking with your foot shed loads of dust which somehow effects the efficiency of the hand break system on the rear wheels. You can clean this residue by lightly applying the foot brake whilst at a slow speed, two or three times before applying the hand brake. This clears the dust and allows for more friction on the pads.

Hope you enjoy your 655.......... Ned


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Manual or auto?

Paul.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Manual.

Mel.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

They are cracking vehicles, the 2.7 maerc is a wonderful engine and the Hymer 0f 2005 is a cracker.

However, like all engines and motorhomes has it been looked after, that is the main question.

If its had regular services, checks etc you have bought a beauty.

I asked about manual/auto as I don't like the sprintshift semi auto, I would have gone for the manual too, or full torque converter auto.

Paul.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Paul,
Picked up the van from Stoke on Trent yesterday, drove it home to North Norfolk in the dark, got home at 8.30pm! First time in a LHD, talk about a baptism of fire!!
The van drives superbly, no nasty noises and has a FSH, the previous owner is an American car mechanic and has looked after it really well.
There are no dinks on the bodywork and all the internal furniture is immaculate.
The only downside that I can think of is that on my previous Fiat based Hymers the Alko chassis provided loads of underfloor storage which the Merc doesn't have so I will have to load it carefully and not take stuff that we don't need!(Nice garage though).
Mel


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Couple of quick questions, anyone had any experience of combination microwaves to use when on hook up?
Secondly and rather sadly  where does the tv go for viewing in the Hymer B655/654? Any ingenious ideas?
Thanks,Mel.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Baron1 said:


> Secondly and rather sadly  where does the tv go for viewing in the Hymer B655/654? Any ingenious ideas?
> Thanks,Mel.


On our B644 the tv bracket pulled out of the cupboard opposite the shower room,totally impractical.I have fitted a new tv bracket to the back of the shower wall with a quick release bracket as below. 

All the tv connections have been altered to terminate in the locker above.I never travel with the tv in situ as am a bit concerned about the weight on the shower wall and vibration,it would probably be ok but I would rather not.

This is ideal for an L shape dinette like ours,but it may give you some ideas,the optimum tv screen size is 19''for this layout.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Steve,
My problem is, the position of your tv is where my "L" shaped kitchen is! This would put the tv above the hob.javascript:emoticon('')
I have thought about putting it on the lounge side of the 'fridge wall to the left of the entrance door as you come in but I think this might be in the way, second choice is just to have it on the dash when on site and store it in a cupboard when in transit.........unless anyone has a better idea???

Mel.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Mel,

Some time ago I saw a new B678 at Lowdham's and it had the television mount as installed by Hymer on the fridge wall on the left as you enter the motorhome. It was on a vertically sliding mount and could be swung out into the passageway between the fridge and kitchen area for viewing.

Photo here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/93hk9qmyl50cu5u/20140307_121222.jpg

I did have some correspondence with Chris at Premier Motorhomes about obtaining one for my vehicle but decided that it would not be appropriate for the layout in my van. If you want further details, pricing etc let me know.

Mike


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mike,
This looks like the perfect solution to me! I have what looks to be the same layout as in your pic. 
My van has one of those floor to ceiling lights running up the corner of the cupboard where your pic shows the TV rail fitted but I'm sure that I could mount the rail to the left of it.
Being made by Hymer it's probably going to cost an arm and a leg but if you could PM me with the info i would appreciate it.
Rgds Mel.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

My B655 has a TV storage cupboard with a up and down tambour door, just to the left of the right of the kitchen. The TV originally just slid out on one bracket but it was too high. I now have 2 brackets. one to slide out and one to lower the TV to a more acceptable height when viewing from the main chairs.
It is a bit fiddly but it works.

Bob


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Update on my TV mounting problem, I found a bracket with a quick release fixing and mounted it on the side of the 'fridge wall.
Loads of adjustment and TV can be seen from all seats in the van, TV stores in wardrobe when not in use, result!!
Mel.


----------

